# I didnt think I would, but I love my 2 bucks



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

When I first got goats, I swore I would NEVER own a buck. However, with it being such a hassle to take multiple does to another farm to be bred, and for health concern reasons, I retained 2 lovely bucklings from this years kids to be my herd sires. I am a horse gal, but horses and goats are not the same at all, and I was a bit worried about my ability to raise up 2 bucks to be good citizens. I won't lie, they both got a couple whoopings each at different times, but that has been months ago now. They lead well, they are respectful, they are generally cooperative and overall easy to handle. They are 6 months old now, have covered 2 does each (2 of mine and 2 outside does) and I can't deny it, I love those 2 little stinker heads! Tonight its super cold out, and when I went to feed them dinner, they were both cuddled up in their beds with their heads tucked in. I spent time with each of them, and they were being so sweet, all warm and cozy in their beds. I think they are pretty good looking bucks too. I know its kind of silly, everyone else I know thinks they are gross and doesnt get what there is to like about them, but I knew you guys would get what I am saying lol.

Salt, harassing the does. I havnt finished fencing off the bucks pasture yet, so I let them out every few days to run the property for an hour or 2. Of course they always end up down at the does gate LOL. 


Mace


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

My bucks always end up being my favorite I always hate needing to switch them out.
I plan to sale all the kids this spring just do I can keep the same buck an extra year. He's so pretty and sweet


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw, such cute bucks, guys! I love their colorings! I want a buck but its a matter of what time do we have to set up a buck pen and convincing my grandfather. We have a pregnant Nigerian doe now and she was bred to a polled, blue-eyed buck. If she has any blue-eyed polled kids, we may keep them. If it is a blue-eyed polled buckling, we'll keep him until next year when our 4-month-old Nigerian doelings are ready to be bred, breed them, and then sell the buckling. Sadly, at the moment, we just don't have the room or time. Meanwhile, I just look at other people's bucks :greengrin: lol


----------



## itscrazyaroundhere (Nov 23, 2013)

I can relate! My husband once brought home a sweet little Nubian buck from a farm, he was struggling really bad and didn't really seem to have much of a chance. He was my first goat, and I really new nothing at that time. With some help from the Internet I kept him alive. I loved that guy! I had him for three years, recently I went out to do morning chores and found he had died during the night, I couldn't figure out why. He appeared perfectly fine the night before. But he was my "baby" and the most mild mannered goat I had.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I love my bucks, too. I have really liked each of them that I have had, and the two i have now just delight me in a multitude of ways. My big guy Buckthorne is a complete gentleman in every way. Stoli, I won't lie, is a complete snot. He gets aggressive and pushy when he is in rut and tries to threaten me. But he is a half-sized goat and when he gets nasty I just pull his feet out from under him, dump him on his side, and sit on him until he stops being such a *****.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't imagine letting go of my two bucks ! This is my first rut and my first time using them . But i love my Archie to pieces and couldn't imagine not having him here and seeing his sweet face everyday and that includes my Scouty boy too  They are such a pair , I love them so much ! Selling them is out of the question right now , I wouldn't even consider it ! Not my boys !


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I love all 4 of our boys.... Our senior bucks are my favs and wont be goin anywere. Same with our nubian buck... I love him to pieces. Our fourth one, i like him but he will have to go soon for some new bloodlines in the herd. But overall i love my stinky boys. ❤


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous boys you have there


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What a cool color that Nubian has....he's a dappled calico


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I adore my bucks! I only have 2 goats, both bucks. I raised them from 8 weeks old, they are 2.5 now. They stink, their habits are disgusting, and the yellow stains on them make them look gross. BUT they are my baby boys and they are with me for life. 
They are both super sweet. Sullivan (Sully) is very mellow and gentle. He loves scritches and when I use the shedding blade on him. Jacob (Jakey) is a little firecracker. He is very naughty and nosy, but he is also pretty gentle. Neither of them have ever butted me out of meanness, just when we were playing. And they don't do it now anymore since it started not being cute when they had 80 lbs. of force behind them. 
I am getting at least 2 does in the near future which they will love. They have been practicing breeding with each other... :doh:


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

aceofspades said:


> My bucks always end up being my favorite I always hate needing to switch them out.
> I plan to sale all the kids this spring just do I can keep the same buck an extra year. He's so pretty and sweet


I need him! He's so purdy!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I knew you all would understand! Such lovely bucks everyone has!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I love my boys!!! I never thought I would, but they are sooo sweet even though they stink!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayy, a buck appreciation thread! I always knew I'd take good care of any boys I had, but I didn't know how much I'd LOVE them. Every bit as precious as the does to me. Super stinky, can be rowdy, but with a firm and gentle hand they all turned out to be wonderful goatie citizens. It is my plan, if they throw good udders, to never let any of these boys go. I love them too much.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> What a cool color that Nubian has....he's a dappled calico


Thanks his color and marking are still changing I think he will mature mostly black and white the brown keeps fading away.

Adonis fist pic is at 3 days old last pic is about 5 months. And still his color is changing 
















































This is king Aragorn our current herd sire 
I call him a tri color dapple. 
So far his kids all have his great color. 
















King Aragorn's first daughter. 
More coming any day now


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE my little pygmy Gruffy. But he's young still, he only weights about 36 pounds and stands 16 inches at the wither, so his stink isn't too bad. Which is a good thing, since he MUST be right in the middle of any projects that are going on!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Aceofspades - I'll take him when you're done  LOVE the tricolor!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's my guy. I bought him last year because my younger buck hadn't got the hang of things yet. Unfortunately that guy ended up passing away, so this is my only buck now. So glad I didn't sell him! I really like him, even if he's a bit pushy right now because he's running with the does. Planning to keep a few daughters from him before I trade up (hopefully for a Kiko.)










Here's some of his kids from this year. Only downsize - he threw ALL boys! That better change this year!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

"zebradreams07

I like the light color. 
I've got a doe that would match.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Trade!! Lol.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Lovely bucks everyone! I was SO tickled to sign on to TGS and see a little article about this thread  So fun! Thanks Austin!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

What a lovely thread about the stinkers. I am hoping to get my first buck (as a kid) this spring.I have had bucks stay at my place, and been around them before, but now I think I'm ready to have my own. I'm getting tired of carting my six does around. I am glad to hear that everyone enjoys having bucks around. I too am a bit worried about making an upstanding goat citizen out of my buck, but this thread gave me some reassurance. Thank you.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll post more pictures of my bucks tomorrow when it's light. But I love each one of them. We currently have 5 and they are all just babies  well one of them is a 177lb 2 going on 3 year old baby lol. Come spring we will have close to 80 babies. Then come evaluations. We keep all of the does for at least two years. But because bucks are bigger we make initial culls after weaning. Then at 1 year. Then at 2 years. I am an avid buck collector lol so my buck numbers range from 2-12. But, with 80 some odd does, I can get away with it. Which is why I have 5. All but one was used on my herd this year too. Our dark silver was leased out to a different herd lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a lovely bunch of stinkers :laugh:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Sammy thats a huge herd!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

I said NEVER to a buck, but a friend tricked me into visiting a farm where she sid she wished to buy a couple of does. Ya right. Well while she was talking to her friend who was also on this snaffo I went wandering around just to see this lovely herd of reg and unregiserted Nigerians. ALL THESE GOATS HAD BLUE EYES. 
Of course I fell in love at first sight with this little critter who HAD to keep following me around........... I think He was in on this deal too!!!! So when my friend said she was ready to go I HAD to ask if this little one was for sale. YEp and guess what I would not trade him for the world. I thought all bucks smell, well this gal had seven all unrelated, with blue eyes. Immaculate book keeping and recording of these awesome dudes. I would love to find a mini nubian , buck that is pure black........maybe Santa has one stashed away


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

[awshucksgoatfarmvt


Pics? Of you're blue eyed little stinker


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep,I like my boys too...Dallas is my only buck though, and he is afraid of people (unless you have food) so he never challenges humans.He also only bothers the girls when they are ready...he will give up shortly if they are not standing...I consider that a plus...


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

My wife and i would have to agree with everyone. We love our little nigerian bucks. They stink. They have disgusting habits. But they never fail to entertain us every day. Yes they are bucks and do require some different handling than our girls, but we could never part with them. Neither of them are aggressive, but at times we have to remind them that they cant play with us using their horns. Earlier this week we posted about them with pics in the mini mania forum. Check them out. Titiled.. Our growing little bucks.

Thanks
Bj and Debbie

P.S. Everyones bucks are so beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean  I have one buck that is a stubborn butt and always mischievous, but he is still a sweetie! It is possible to have a kind buck they are just always a little more aggressive in rut which isn't too bad to deal with! My other buck is such a sweetie though!!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Tried to get a more recent pic of my growing boy today. It was a failure he's such a curious sweet heart he was in the lines every time I got out the camera


----------



## Jewls819 (Mar 27, 2013)

I love my two boys. Red is a fainter and Jesco is a pyg/nig mix. Red is such a clown but both are sweet. I love on them all the time despite Jesco's stink. Poor Red will not get to breed until next fall...his girls are still growing.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I know some of y'all can relate I was laughing so hard I was crying.

An absolute must read

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2013/10/foul-fetchings-flashing-lights_28.html


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That was a barrel of laughs!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love my boys too, but I need new blood in my herd so I have to sell both my big boys Kiko and Boer. :tear: The big Kiko was my first bottle baby. But on a brighter note, my new Alpine is growing fast!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well we just bought our first buckling this year. He is still at the cute, bottle stage and no stink- however, having been around the big boys we are working on manners and attitude while he is cute and little.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

aceofspades said:


> I know some of y'all can relate I was laughing so hard I was crying.
> 
> An absolute must read
> 
> http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2013/10/foul-fetchings-flashing-lights_28.html


I actually brought the buck in my avatar home in a station wagon, mid rut. Luckily no traffic stop for me!! I doubt I would have handled it that well.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

That was hilarious! Yeah, I don't think I would ever put a buck in my 4runner LOL! I love it way too much! LOL


----------

